# Live CDs



## bharat_r (Aug 15, 2005)

I wanted to try Linux.
So I'm going to get Linspire Live CD from my friend.

Is 256 MB ram enough for it.

Also can a live CD be used to permanently install Linux on to the HDD if I'm impressed with it?
ie. can live CD be used as a normal CD too?



*_________________________________________________*


Sorry if a similar thread like this already exists,but I had to start this because whenever I search I get an error:



```
Could not obtain matched posts list

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1030 Got error 134 from table handler

SELECT m.post_id FROM phpbb_search_wordlist w, phpbb_search_wordmatch m WHERE w.word_text LIKE 'live' AND m.word_id = w.word_id AND w.word_common <> 1

Line : 308
File : /usr/local/php4/htdocs/thinkdigit/forum/search.php
```


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 15, 2005)

one more question,is the live OS different from full installation in contents,features,etc

Also which is a better Linux than Linspire.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 15, 2005)

other than linspire u can use Knoppix


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 15, 2005)

Luispire live is nothing great. Rather go for Knoppix, Gnoppix


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2005)

I too got them a few times but after i restarted ma browser, i got the search ok...


----------



## vignesh (Aug 15, 2005)

Try slax,knoppix and klax they have the option to install


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 15, 2005)

with knoppix you can install linux off the live cd i suppose. but not wid ubuntu 4.10 (does the new version haf this feature?)


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 16, 2005)

I used Knoppix live cd..from some months Digit DVD.

Thanks ...


----------



## gauravakaasid (Aug 17, 2005)

buddy, u can try out Damn Small Linux from *www.damnsmalllinux.org/     ,its a live cd but u can install on hdd if u want 2. read it sumwhere here only.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 17, 2005)

Read about Damn Small Linux (DSL) here:

Damn Small Linux (DSL) 50mb only live CD


----------



## vandit (Aug 18, 2005)

can u tell me how to install knoppix from  a live cd....


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 18, 2005)

@vandit,I found this in another thread,but don't know where to put this text.I'm using the live CD itself & not installed it to HDD.



			
				GNUrag said:
			
		

> Knoppix v3.3 and earlier used
> * $ su -
> # knx2hd*
> 
> ...


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 19, 2005)

-



I tried Knoppix Live & it was good.
I now got ubuntu live.
When it runs it does not detect by Windows hdds.
Knoppix detected them as hda1 & hdb1 ,etc & I'm also able to open files from my windows partitions like music videos ,etc 
But Ubuntu dosent have anything execpt it's cd.

How do I access the hdd with the live Cd.
or do I have to install it to my hdd.

I don't want to install it fully on my hdd.It must be like if I want to start ubuntu I have to insert the CD only.

can it be done?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2005)

U can use the mount command i the bash for mounting HDDS and accesin them...

U must know the partitions and HDDs name for that though...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 19, 2005)

ubuntu live cd can't be used to install onto the hdd and no settings can be saved if you are using ubuntu live cd.

you can access ur fat32/ntfs partitions in linux. just haf  a look at /etc/fstab file. type cat /etc/fstab and look for the mount points of windows partition. then do a "mount <mount label>" and voila! ur windows partitions are accessible in ubuntu. or easier way is to goto computer>disks and right click and mount all the instances of "hdxx".

one thing tho, mp3 playback is not supported in ubuntu live due to some legal issues. therez no way to haf it in live cd.


----------



## vignesh (Aug 19, 2005)

You have to mount the fat partitions in Ubuntu.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 20, 2005)

vandit said:
			
		

> can u tell me how to install knoppix from  a live cd....


Knoppix is the best when it comes to live distros. But if you want to install a distro on your hard disk, there are far better alternatives available. Don't install Knoppix. Go for PCQL2005 or SuSE Pro or Mandriva (Mandrake) or Ubuntu or Debian or .....

All these are far better for HD installtion


----------



## vignesh (Aug 20, 2005)

try Fedora core 4 is better than the previous ones.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 21, 2005)

Some people say FC4 is awful!! I think there are better distros available now. Ubuntu is becming more and more popular. There must be some reason behind it. Right?  

I will also recomment PCQLinux 2005. Its a customised version of FC3 and much better one.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Aug 21, 2005)

Try Kanotix, although it is derived from Knoppix, even Knoppix has been learning more from Kanotix...

It is very good!!! Try it out!!!


----------



## vignesh (Aug 22, 2005)

@Tuxfan

Ubuntu is really getting popular.Its a good distro too.I liked it a lot.


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 22, 2005)

See best Linux Live CDs list here
SLAX is rated as the best followed by Kanotix.


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 22, 2005)

....

Is there any way I can save my settings in Knoppix Live because each time I reboot they get reset.


----------



## vignesh (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes
K menu->Knoppix->Save knoppix configuration.You can choose what all to save and where to save it.


----------



## vignesh (Aug 23, 2005)

@tuxfan

 I was trying to triple boot with winxp,pcqlinux2005 and ubuntu.I installed ubuntu last and to my suprise ubuntu automatically detected PCQlinux 2005 and added it to the grub. Ubuntu rocks man !I think thats because its based on debain.I heared Debian Sarge does that.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 23, 2005)

Thats really fantastic man!! Now I am itching to try out ubuntu. I have 15GB free on my HD  Will have to lay my hands on the CDs or write to some magazine to dsitribute it


----------



## Satissh S (Aug 23, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> @tuxfan
> 
> I was trying to triple boot with winxp,pcqlinux2005 and ubuntu.I installed ubuntu last and to my suprise ubuntu automatically detected PCQlinux 2005 and added it to the grub. Ubuntu rocks man !I think thats because its based on debain.I heared Debian Sarge does that.


  Hey! how come!! Do u hav 3 hard drives?? when i had winXP , Ubuntu in my C and D (40 each). Fedora didn't detect the /boot and / partition i created for Ubuntu. 
What i did was i had 40(38162)gb for windos , an the other 20 + 20 for Fedora and Ubuntu??!!  :roll:


----------



## vignesh (Aug 23, 2005)

I have 1 harddisc only.I have a penta boot system.
1.redhat 9
2.pcq2005 linux
3.ubuntu 5.04
4.Suse 9.1
5.windows xp.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 24, 2005)

vignesh, I envy you man!! What a setup!! But I don't need to remain like that for a longer time now. I am going for a new HD soon  That should be 120 or 160 GB. Then I will install all possible distros 

BTW, anyone interested in my 40GB 5400 RPM Samsung drive? It is about 18 months old  Changing it because I want a bigger one


----------



## bharat_r (Aug 24, 2005)

I thought the Bazar section was closed


----------



## Satissh S (Aug 24, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> I have 1 harddisc only.I have a penta boot system.
> 1.redhat 9
> 2.pcq2005 linux
> 3.ubuntu 5.04
> ...


 In what order u installed it Vignesh? It sud be lik this isn't it
1. WinXP //Obvious 
2. RedHat // Iam not sure :s
3. PCQLinux 
4. Ubuntu
5. SUSE

B'coz anaconda doesn't detect my Ubuntu system


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 24, 2005)

I think Ubuntu should be the last one...


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 25, 2005)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> I thought the Bazar section was closed



That is why I have to post it here. Otherwise I would have started a thread there


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2005)

Nononoooooooo
U r not allowed to trade in thisss forums....
Read raaabo ' s post ?


> Bazaar Section has been temporarily closed due to repeated abuse of the section by dealers and frauds. We would rather not have the section, and steer clear of the illegal, and prevent our members from getting cheated!
> Rules: Update to forum rules: no software product should be sold/traded here.
> As it is impossible to stop people from promoting/selling Warez here, software selling has been banned from the Bazaar section. Members should only put up for sale any second-hand hardware goods for sale. In order to prevent people from setting up an online IT dealership here, sale of new products are not allowed.



hehe...
NO SELLINGGGGG


----------



## vignesh (Aug 25, 2005)

Satissh S said:
			
		

> vignesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This was my order 
1.winxp
2.Pcqlinux2005
3.Ubuntu
4.Redhat 9
5.suse 9.1

But I have retained Redhat 9`s boot loader.





			
				tuxfan said:
			
		

> [quote="vignesh]vignesh, I envy you man!! What a setup!! But I don't need to remain like that for a longer time now. I am going for a new HD soon Wink That should be 120 or 160 GB. Then I will install all possible distros Very Happy
> 
> BTW, anyone interested in my 40GB 5400 RPM Samsung drive? It is about 18 months old Wink Changing it because I want a bigger one Mr. Green




I have a 40 gb hardisk.All the linux distro`s share on  13Gb


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 26, 2005)

> Members should only put up for sale any second-hand hardware goods for sale. In order to prevent people from setting up an online IT dealership here, sale of new products are not allowed.


Am I selling any software? No.
Am I selling any NEW hardware? No.
Am I selling second-hand hardware? Yes.

Then where's the problem? :roll:


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

> Update to forum rules: no software product should be sold/traded here.


u read that ?
Well, nnoo grudge or offence and no reportin too, jus playin

also, now vignesh has a pentaboot problem...
too many tuxes spoil the broth...


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 26, 2005)

@QwertyManiac: But I am not SELLING SOFTWARE  Its my old 40GB HD :roll:

@vignesh: Actually, my HD is full of my data. So I cannot have 5 distros on a 40GB. Even with only 1 distro, I feel uncomfortable and have to keep shifting, backing up, deleting files  So to save myself from all this trouble and enjoy some more distros, I will go for a bigger HD.

Secondly, I have never tried WinXP because I never felt the need. I think I will install that too and see how it is. A biggger disk will let me install many OS at the same time and still have space for data.

Lastly, its a 5400 rpm disk. I would prefer a 7200 at least. I have 7200 rpm at my office and there is a marked difference in performance. The one at home is P4 2.4 and one at office is P4 2.0. Still the home one is slower because of Hard Disk bottleneck.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

k k k srry for those...
wats the price u offerin it at ?
also, u can go for 15000 rpm hdds for faster writing...
after all u have a good intel p4...
Also, is amd any good at linux compatiblity ?


----------



## vignesh (Aug 26, 2005)

I have an amd.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

no, i mean do all distros support it completely and all softies workon it ?


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes, AMD processors are fully compatible with the x86 architecture, and any software made for the intel platform will have 100% compatiblity with an AMD processor.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

thnx , hope to upgrade nxt year to AMD...
all doubts cleared...
wallet almost empty so only AMD...
bye INTEL....


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 27, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> wats the price u offerin it at ?


I am not too sure about that.  What should be the right price?



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> also, u can go for 15000 rpm hdds for faster writing... after all u have a good intel p4...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 27, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> wats the price u offerin it at ?


I am not too sure about that.  What should be the right price?



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> also, u can go for 15000 rpm hdds for faster writing... after all u have a good intel p4...


That will be too good. I will find out the costs. Hope its within my budget 8)



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Also, is amd any good at linux compatiblity ?


You bet!! It sure is. Look at Vignesh with 5 distros on his machine with AMD


----------



## banned2wise (Aug 27, 2005)

tuxfan, can u read chm files in pcq linux ?
can we use wvdial ? can we use other useful apps ?


----------



## vignesh (Aug 27, 2005)

yes.its based on fc3


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 27, 2005)

i dont like pcq much but tis good,i use lnx for development nyways more than multimedia...

@tuxfan - i cant say u an approximate coz then we start arguing and i dont want that to happen...(cordin to me u can sell it sub 1750 (that if u find a murda phas gaya))


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 28, 2005)

QwertManiac, you are rights. Lets not argue again. 

But there is no coning job here. I am not trying to fool anyone. Its a working 40GB 5400 RPM Samsung HD. I guess, with 3 yrs warranty, it may still be under warranty. But I am not sure. Will have to check it. I want to sell because I want a larger HD with more capacity and not because this one isn't working . Its working perfectly fine and at present, to post this, I am using the same machine


----------



## anubhav_har (Aug 28, 2005)

try knoppix


----------



## vignesh (Aug 28, 2005)

@qwerty I thought you installed FC4 ?


----------

